# Eclipse - Tastenkombination zum Einfügen von Packages



## Dennis9 (30. Jan 2010)

Hi, kennt jemand eine schnell-tastenkombination, die die package-informationen in die Datei automatisch einfügen ? habe auch bei Google nichts gefunden ..


----------



## eRaaaa (30. Jan 2010)

Meinst du imports? --> Strg+Shift+O


----------



## Dennis9 (30. Jan 2010)

nee das hier was immer ganz oben stehen muss:


```
package praktikum;
```

hatte bisher alles in eigene Projekte eingeteilt und wollte halt jetzt alles in ein Projekt packen, aber in untergeordnete Packages. Das ist ja dann etwas umständlich immer manuell die Package-deklaration für jede Datei einzutragen ..


----------



## HoaX (30. Jan 2010)

einfach innerhalb von eclipse verschieben, dann geht das automagisch


----------



## Dennis9 (30. Jan 2010)

super, danke !


----------



## sambalmueslie (31. Jan 2010)

zum lernen von Tastenkombinationen bietet sich das folgende Plugin an:

www.mousefeed.com - MouseFeed Eclipse Plugin

Gruß Oli


----------

